# Sig Magazines



## rgs1975 (May 30, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are aftermarket magazines for the P239 in .40 caliber that hold more than 7 rounds? I'd love to put a 10 rounder in there is it's available.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I just ordered 10 rounders for my p239 in 9mm from
http://www.cdnninvestments.com/sigsauer.html but dont see anything for the 40. Check into extenters. I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------

